# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Doorbraakbloeding, niet ongesteld!?

## Hatseflats

In de derde week van m'n pil, ben ik een pil vergeten. Ik heb de volgende dag er dus twee ingenomen. Een dag (of twee) later heb ik twee dagen een bloeding gehad.

Maandag zou ik ongesteld worden. Maar het is nu woensdagavond en ik ben nog steeds niet ongesteld. Ik heb in die periode nog seks gehad.
Is er een mogelijkheid dat ik zwanger ben, of ligt het aan de doorbraakbloedingen dat ik nu niet ongesteld ben?

Graag advies hierover, want ik maak me erg zorgen.
Kusjes

----------


## Sylvia93

ik weet niet precies of je een menstuatie kunt overslaan dmv een doorbraakbloeding, het zou natuurlijk ook kunnen dat je gewoon een maandje overslaat.
is die seks trouwens veilig geweest? met extra condoom? of niet in dat geval is er een kleine mogelijkheid dat je zwanger zou zijn, omdat je een pil bent vergeten, als je nu nog steeds niet ongesteld ben geworden zou een test de oplossing zijn, ik heb het zelf ook gehad en het neemt echt al je twijfels weg..
nja suc6,

liefs..

----------


## Hatseflats

Ik heb vandaag een zwangerschapstest gedaan en hij was negatief, maar toch ben ik nog niet ongesteld (het is nu donderdagavond). Vind het toch vreemd

----------


## Sylvia93

oke het is wel mooi dat je nu die test hebt gedaan, hij was negatief dus dat haalt ergens wel "wat" twijfels weg.
je kan best niet ongesteld worden doordat je die 2 dagen een doorbraakbloeding hebt gehad, of je wordt het gewoon iets later, is dit de eerste keer dat je een menstruatie overslaat met de pil?? of al vaker last van gehad??
iig, 1x overslaan is niet erg, waarschijnlijk komt het vanzelf wel, maar blijft het uit doordat je zit te stressen omdat je niet weet wat er aan de hand is, (ik heb dit zelf ook allemaal gehad)
maar ik zou je iig niet téveel zorgen maken over 1 uitblijvende menstruatie, wanneer je gaat ontspannen en er niet meer aan denkt komt het waarschijnlijk vanzelf wel...
maar als je dus de volgende maand wéér niet wordt is het een aanrader nog een test te doen en eventueel even contact te leggen met je huisarts,
suc6 en laat me ff weten hoe het verder met je gaat

liefs

----------


## Hatseflats

Dankjewel voor de tips!
Dit is inderdaad de eerste keer dat ik hem oversla, dus dat is ff afwachten.
Kusjes!

----------


## Sylvia93

okee idd afwachten dus, verder kun je helaas toch niks doen, en je zult zien op de momenten dat je er niet meer aan gaat denken en je gaat je ontspannen, zul je ongesteld worden!!, dat had ik ook precies hetzelfde :Smile:  ik maakte me ook véél te veel zorgen,

liefs..

----------

